# Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!



## Paulchen (11. Sep. 2007)

_*Hallo an alle.*_Das Paulchen hat einmal hier 2 Modelle zur Vorstellung seines zukünftigen Teiches angehängt!!
Bin gerade in der Entwicklungsphase 
*Nun mal Fakten *: Länge ca 11m,
                        breite ca 6m,
                        max tiefe 1,50(was aber schwierig wird wegen Schichtenwasser),
* drei unterschiedliche Tiefen*,
                        1.  1,5m
                        2.  1,0m
                        3. o,30m Uferbereich.
-Wasserrücklauf soll über einen Bachlauf (mit Pflanzenwuchs) am Außenbereich des Teichs sein und über Schieferplatten in Form von Stufen wiedereinlaufen!
-Ruheplatz und Unterstand für Fische (Teichsteg) 
Steg werd ich weglassen warscheinlich!! 
-Bodenablauf,Oberflächenfilter,usw. 


Was hält ihr von diesen Modell,habe ich noch was vergessen 

   Ein paar schnuggliche Kois sollen ja auch noch rein 

So jetzt könnt Ihr loslegen und mir eure Meinung Geigen: mfg Paulchen


----------



## Olli.P (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hi Paulchen,

ist das dein richtiger Name................ 

Willkommen hier bei den Teich:crazy: 


Mach den Tiefenbereich größer!!!!

Und wenn bei euch __ Graureiher rumfliegen, solltest du m.M.n. den Uferbereich auch min. 50-60cm Tief machen........

Denn seit dem wir das so haben, ist bei uns kein Graureiher mehr gelandet...... 

Der hat immer nur im Überflug geschaut und dann abgedreht................. 

Und wegen den Koi ist das sowieso besser von wegen Volumen und so...........


----------



## Paulchen (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Paulchen,
> 
> ist das dein richtiger Name................
> 
> ...


 Nee mein richtiger Name ist das nicht.Stöber schon ne weile hier umher. Also Uferbereich tiefer ist ok,
Was meinst du reicht die Hälfte vom teich dann auf ca 1,50??
Bin mir noch nicht 100% schlüssig ob Poolform oder doch Oval?


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hi Paulchen,
sehr interessantes Projekt, Dein zukünftiger Teich. Schreib' doch mal ein bißchen mehr über Dein Projekt. Soll der Teich möglichst klares Wasser haben und voller Fische sein und willst Du viel Zeit für aufwenden, oder darf die Natur auch am Teich spielen?
Such' Dir danach das passende im Forum aus. Wenn der Teich eher "naturnah" sein soll, dann bleib' bei einem flachen Profil, mach ihn nicht einfach oval (so wie das rechte Bild oben), und gestalte das Ufer unterschiedlich.
Wenn es um ein sauberes Wasserbecken geht, dann ist eine eher "formale" Gestaltung der Weg (oval, oder gerade Kanten, gleichförmiges Ufer). Auf diese Weise kommen auch die Kois besser zur Geltung. Hier ist Olaf eine der Fundgruben, was Aufbau und Technik angeht.


----------



## Paulchen (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo erst mal wieder  

So als erstes habe ich die Brücke weggelassen,weil ich ja irgendwo mein Filtergraben machen möchte. 
Deshalb habe ich meine Zeichnung noch mal verändert: 
Der Filtergraben soll beginnen am überstehenden Ruheplatz und sich in der Linie des Teiches angleichen sowie am Ende über einen schönen Einlauf in den Teich fließen.
Um Euch mal zu zeigen, in welcher Größe ich es in etwa vor habe, gibts 2 pics
mit Original, Zeichnung von der selben Ecke aus!!
Hab mal nen Kompass eingezeichnet !!
Also platz ist da,muß noch mal abgrenzen das ganze 
Werde die Flachwasserzohne doch tiefer machen,was andere auch meinten,wegen __ Reiher usw.
Ja würde gerne einen klaren Koiteich(5-7Stk.) machen,wo aber auch Pflanzen rum sind,nur kein Naturteich!!!! 
Anged.Steg und schmale Wege aus Holz ,__ Douglasie oder Banki ,Umrandung Bruchplatten,Granitbruch-steine Schieferplatten Weißen Marmor- Kies usw.Beleuchtung habe ich auch schon super Ideen 
 Eine dezente Umrahmung des Teiches usw. 
Überlege noch wo ich meine Anlage(Pumpe usw.) unterbringe?? 
 Na mal sehen wenn ich los lege ??
So nun wieder Ihr,Vorschläge gerne mfg Paulchen


----------



## Olli.P (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hi Paulchen,

nu stell dich ma nich so an und sage uns deinen "Richtigen" Namen  dann kann man sich doch besser online unterhalten.............. 

Und wenn du wirklich nich weißt wohin mit dem Filter, dann nimm ein Stück Teich unter dem Steg wech und baue da eine Schwerkraftanlage hin.............. 

Das wäre m.M.n. die beste und einfachste Lösung die mir jetzt anhand des Bildes einfällt..........

Und lass min. 1m breite zur Grundstücksmauer da hinten Platz, denn wie willste sonst zum Pflanzenausdünnen an den Filtergraben kommen?????

Ich bin eigentlich auch zu nah an Nachbars Grundstückszaun dranne...........
Glaube mir das iss nich gut........:

Und: je größer der Tiefenbereich desto mehr Volumen.............

Ich würde jetzt wenn ich könnte den Tiefenbereich noch GRÖßER machen....


----------



## Paulchen (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Gut du hast gewonnen 1  Peter.
Jo das mit der Schwerkraftanlage habe ich auch schon so angedacht,kannste erstens gut verbauen und zweitens schön verstecken 
Leider wird es bestimmt nicht so leise sein,weil mein Schlafzimmer in der nähe des Steges ist!! 
 Oder massiv und schön dick isolieren!
Habe im hinteren Bereich eine massive Steinwand mit einer Blumenrabattemotz  mit Klinkereinfassung!)breite ca 0,80cm über die gesammte Länge angelegt!!
Leider da war der Teich noch nicht im Gespräch!! 
Zur Not müßte ich den Teich mit Filtergraben um mind. 1,5m zur Terrasse verlegen 
Tiefenbereich schwanke ich noch etwas, aber recht hast schon lieber mehr als später ärgern!!
Wenn soll es ja auch was total schickes sein und kein Wasserloch mit __ Entengrütze 
Aber einige meinen Du bist hier der Mann für alle Fälle 
Na dann werd ich Dich in Zukunft gerne um Rat bitte  mfg Peter1


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hi Peter,
wenn Du die Fließrichtung im Filterteich umdrehst, dann steht die Technik draußen an der äußersten Ecke zum Haus. Vielleicht läßt sich das Ganze mit ein paar Steinen "kaschieren".


----------



## wp-3d (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo Peter

Hier einmal ein Bild eines Users welches ich Künstlerisch ausgemalt habe.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/16922&d=1187781199

Den Filtergraben kannst du auf dem Bild oben links integrieren, so verlängert sich der Bachlauf durch den Pflanzenbereich und spült somit den Schmutz in den Tiefenbereich. Achte auf die Strömung
Plane für die Pflanzenzone 1/3 des Teich es mit ca.35 cm. Tiefe. 
Sollte es einmal Probleme mit __ Fischreiher geben, kann die Flachwasserzone zum Tiefenbereich mit Steinen abgegrenzt werden, so das die Fische im Tiefenbereich bleiben.
Kies max. 10 mm Körnung und min. 10 cm Höhe im gesamten Teichbereich.
Wenn du dieses mit den Beschreibungen auf dem Bild beachtest und 1zu1 umsetzt, genügend Pflanzen gewachsen sind, in ca. 2-3 Jahren, dann hast du einen Teich um den dich viele beneiden werden.

Mein Teich läuft jetzt so, ohne Filtergraben im 8. Jahr mit einem großen Überbesatz und einer primitiven Mechanischen Filterung die ich wöchentlich   einmal max.5min. reinige. 
Hiermit bekomme ich den gesamten Schmutz mit einer günstigen Strömung innerhalb einer Woche aus dem Teich, 
daher benötige ich, in Verbindung mit feinen Kies und genügend Pflanzen (Biofilter). Keine Filtertonnen mit Schaumstoff 
(in denen sich 3 Monate Schmutz ablagert, damit Bakterien diesen in Dünger für Grünalgen umwandelt !!!!!!!) , Kunststoffkügelchen (Heli-x Kamikaze, Harakiri oder weiß der Teufel, welche Bezeichnungen sich die Händler da einfallen lassen, natürlicher sind für mich einfach gebrochener Blähton, Blähschiefer oder Bimms, da diese bedeutend mehr Besiedlungsfläche bieten als irgendein Kunststoffgebilde. 
Weiterhin UVC oder sonst irgend ein Schnickschnack der nur einen Händler viel Geld bringt.  
Wer dieses benötigt hat seinen Teich nicht optimal gebaut oder eingerichtet. 
Auch ein Koi-teich lässt sich Naturnah einrichten. 
Er Brauch kein steriles Schaubecken (Badeanstalt).
Es ist auch nur ein Karpfen !!!!, der leider in diesen sterilen  Becken jede unerwünschte  Bakterie aufnimmt, und schnell Krank wird.


Hier Bilder wie es aussehen könnte 

 

 

Ps. der Teich besteht seit 27 Jahren, habe 19 Jahre nur massig Fehler aus Fachliteratur übernommen. 
Meine Kommentare sind eigene Erfahrungen und nicht Vermutungen oder Ratschläge von User mit 2-3 jähriger Erfahrung die erst in nächster Zeit mit ihrer aufwändigen und teurer Technik Rückschläge erfahren werden ???? 

Gruß Werner


----------



## Paulchen (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Peter
> 
> Hier einmal ein Bild eines Users welches ich Künstlerisch ausgemalt habe.
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/16922&d=1187781199
> ...





Hallo Werner.
Danke für deine Tips und schöne Bilder 
Du hast schon recht wenn man so alles liest,UV filter,Filtertonne ect.könte man meinen man muß das alles haben um einen schönen Teich zu haben!! 
Das was ich möchte ist ein Teich der normal in der Optik passt ,einen schönen Filtergraben hat und nicht diesen ganzen schnick schnack von super Technik!
Habe mir auch schon des öfteren Teiche angesehen,die mit Technik voll waren und sah aus als sei die Anlage schon seit Monate außer betrieb 
Flachzone muß ich tieter machen,weil ich seit kurzen viele Elstern und Krähen habe!
Muß noch klären !!!!: 
Nachbar hat nen schönen Komposthaufen 
Sag mal, wenn ich Kies im gesammten Teichbereich einbringe,wie mach ich mein Bodenablauf dann ,so das mir der Kies nicht ständig ins gehege kommt 
Gruß Peter


----------



## MikeCharly (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Die rechte Teichform gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ein Bachlauf dazu könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.
Zur Technik sag ich nix, denn davon ich nix Ahnung.


----------



## A6er (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Peter
> 
> Hier einmal ein Bild eines Users welches ich Künstlerisch ausgemalt habe.
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/16922&d=1187781199
> ...



Hallo Werner,

heisst das, du hast im Prinzip nur eine Strömungspumpe im Teich, welche das Wasser zirkulieren lässt bzw. für eine Strömung sorgt und nutzt den Kies im Teich als Biofilter?
Klingt irgendwie logisch, zumal das bei den meissten Meerwasser-Aquarien ähnlich funktioniert.
Hier hat man auch nur Strömungspumpen im Einsatz in Verbindung mit vielen Steinen im Becken, auf welchen sich die Bakterien ansiedeln können und sich somit eine große Besiedlungsfläche ergibt...

Wäre ja in deinem Teich dann ähnlich.
Hier wäre der Kies das Substrat zur Besiedlung der Bakterien und das zirkulierende Wasser im Teich führt dieses am Kies bzw. den Baks ständig vorbei, so dass ein Schadstoffabbau erfolgen kann.
Einen zustäzlichen biologischen Filter (mit weitaus geringener Siedlungsfläche für Bakterien) könnte man sich dann evtl. wirklich sparen...).

Wie tief ist denn Dein Teich?
Ein Foto der Gesamtansicht wäre sehr schön!


----------



## Paulchen (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo an alle Teichfreunde!
Das Wetter ist super und ich war wieder fleißig am grübeln und planen meines zukünftigen Teiches!!

Habe das Modell wieder neu überarbeitet und mit einigen Änderungen!! 

Modell1: 
Den gesammten Teich näher an die alte Terrasse verlegt.
Die alteTerrasse verlängert,so das Sie auch leicht über den Teich kommt,so dass ich den Filtergraben etwas breiter machen kann! 

Modell2:
Terrassenverlängerung in Richtung  Teich mit Steg ,die Fläche zwischen Haus und Teich mit Fließ und Kiesel auffüllen.
 Pumpe usw. würde ich gerne wie auf Bild lassen,Fließrichtung sollte so bleiben!!Ist die Entfernung zu weit???   

Modell3: 
Was mir erlich persönlich am besten gefällt,bis auf Pumpe usw: : 
Terrassenverlängerung in der Flucht meiner Alten Terrasse von ca 5m länge  x ca 1,50 breite.Teich mehr zur Terrasse ,Fläche zwischen  Haus in Teich wie oben.Filtergraben jetzt ausreichend!!

Na was meint Ihr zu diesen Modellen? 
Denke mal mit grob Planung kann ich langsam abschließen dann 
Wer noch Ratschläge für mich hat, nur zu,auch kritik ist bei mir auch richtig,
Bis dann mfg Peter


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Servus Peter

Von mir im nachhinein auch noch ein herzlich willkommen  

Modell 2 würde mich sehr ansprechen  

1 + 3 sehen meiner Meinung zu "Pool-Artig" aus, ich hasse gerade Linien.

Geschwungen wie 2 finde ich hervorragend  

Rechts die Fläche mit Flies + Kies könntest du als Pflanzfilter ausführen.

Eine Spur höher (10-20cm) als das Teichniveau mit einem kleinen Wasserfall in den Teich würde sich auch gut machen. Brauchst ja nur über dem Flies eine Folie darüber legen (naja, ist vielleicht doch nicht so einfach, müßtest doch auch nach unten graben, zumindest 40-50cm), aber die Algen hättest du dann ganz sicher im Griff.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hi Peter,


also ich würde wie Helmut Teichform 2 nehmen, aber den Steg entweder wie in Bild 1 oder 3...................... 

Der Steg von Bild1 wäre natürlich m.M.n. optimal um schön nah bei den Fischen zu sitzen und diese zu beobachten.............. 

Aber mach min. 60 besser 75% der 100-150er Zone in 150 tief.......................:beeten:


----------



## Paulchen (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo sei gegrüßt... 
Ja mit der Form ist ja noch nicht das Letzte Wort gesprochen ,werde dann bestimmt die eine oder andere Kurve einbauen 
Ja nun ist folgendes Problem,das mein Abstand vom Teich bis zum Haus ca 2m ist, wo dann nochmal ca 4o -50 cm weggehen von meiner Hausumrandung mir Kiesel und Kantensteine!!Möchte auch nicht zu dicht ans Haus!! 
So das ich immer jeder Zeit gut an den Teich und der Anlage komme 
     gruß Peter


----------



## Paulchen (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Peter,
> 
> 
> also ich würde wie Helmut Teichform 2 nehmen, aber den Steg entweder wie in Bild 1 oder 3......................
> ...



Hallo Olaf.
Also ich glaube ich werde Teichform 2 nehmen und mit Terrasse Bild 3 kombinieren!!
Sicher hast Du zu 100% recht,das man mit der voll überbauten Terrasse die Kois super beobachten kann,aber wenn ich Sie auf ca 3m(Breite) mache,passt alle mal nen schöner Sessel hin!!
Da meine alte Terrasse ja ca 6m breit ist!!Die restliche Decko vom Teich kommt auch noch zur Geltung!!!!  Gruß Peter...


----------



## Olli.P (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hi Peter,


jo, mach das so.............. 

Bei den Stegen waren ja keine Maßangaben bei.................. 

Und wenn man vor Ort ist, kann man das sicherlich noch besser beurteilen als auf Bildern oder Zeichnungen.........:


----------



## wp-3d (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo Rüdiger 

Mein erstes Meerwasseraquarium hatte ich 1974. Da steckte noch alles in den Kinderschuhen. Stömungspumpen waren auch damals Pflicht, schon wegen der Sauestoffzufuhr. 
Das der Bodengrund ein Biologischer Filter ist, war auch schon aus der Süßwasseraquaristik bekannt. Zusätzlich mehr oder weniger alle Aufbauten im Becken und die Pflanzen.
Im Meerwasser ist es der Bodengrund und die Aufbauten mit lebenden Steinen, die viele Hohlräume beinhalten in denen sich unzählige Kleinlebewesen aufhalten.
Nach Monaten konnte man immer wieder neue Lebewesen entdecken.
Seit dieser Zeit beschäftigte ich mich mehr mit der Biologischen Filterung auch im Süßwasser.
Irgendwann brachte die Firma Dupla die Biobälle auf den Markt und machte eine Riesen Werbekampagne. 
Kunden wurden über die Händler zur Werksbesichtigung eingeladen. Es war schon beeindruckend, das Riesenaquarium mit dem Extraraum für die Technik.

Die Funktion der Bio-bälle war auch einleuchtend aber sie waren mir zu teuer.

Da es auf große Besiedlungsfläche ankommt, ist es doch sinnvoller 1qm feines und natürliches Substrat in einen 10 qm Teich zu bringen als 10 Patronen 1mtr. mit max 0,1qm Gesamtvolumen. 
Dieses ist noch übertrieben da ich den Hohlraum für die Rohre nicht einbezogen habe.
Da diese Patronenfilter zum Teil noch wie Mech. Filter für feine Schwebstoffe verwendet werden, lagern sie den Dreck für einige Monate und nennt sich dann Wartungarm.
Schaffe ich den Schmutz innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder aus dem Wasser,
mit Siebfilter oder wie bei mir mit grober Kunststofffaser, gebe ich den Bakterien keine Gelegenheit den Schmutz in Algendünger umzuwandeln.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=68662#post68662

Ich habe keine starke Strömung, das Wasser fließt kaum sichtbar durch den Pflanzenbereich, nimmt die Schwebstoffe mit in den 1m Tiefenbereich und gelangt somit zur Pumpe. 

Gruß Werner


----------



## wp-3d (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo Peter

Wenn du Filtergraben, Flachbereich die 1m Zone mit feinen Kies abdeckst und für die Pflanzen im Wurzelbereich Sand-Lehmgemisch einfüllst, sollte es reichen.
Zeichnung 3 währe im Bezug auf Strömung am günstigsten.
Den Einlauf vom Filtergraben würde ich etwas Schräg, auf dem Bild nach links unten leiten.
Stelle dir vor, die Wasserströmung ist eine Billardkugel, die Teichwand ist die Bande. 
Im Gedanken das Wasser wie die Kugel an jeder Bande abgelenkt wird, alle Wände berührt und somit einen Rundumlauf ergibt.
Es wird nie 100% klappen es bilden sich  bei der Teichgrösse immer Mulmecken, diese lassen sich beim Wassernachfüllen am Abend mit einem __ Wasserschlauch aufwirbeln und am nächsten Morgen siehst du nichts mehr.

Gruß Werner


----------



## herten04 (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo Werner.


			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Da es auf große Besiedlungsfläche ankommt, ist es doch sinnvoller 1qm feines und natürliches Substrat in einen 10 qm Teich zu bringen als 10 Patronen 1mtr. mit max 0,1qm Gesamtvolumen.


Verstehe ich richtig.
10 Patronen a)1mtr. haben bei Dir max. 0,1 Quadratmeter Besiedlungsfläche?
1 Patrone hat 4 Seiten a)10cm,jedenfalls bei mir,sind bei mir schon mal 40cm entspricht 0,4qm,mal 10 Patronen sind 4qm.


----------



## wp-3d (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo Herten 04 Danke 
habe mich verschrieben, es ist bezogen auf m3, das es Volumen sein sollte, hatte ich aber geschrieben.



Hallo Rüdiger 

Mein erstes Meerwasseraquarium hatte ich 1974. Da steckte noch alles in den Kinderschuhen. Stömungspumpen waren auch damals Pflicht, schon wegen der Sauestoffzufuhr. 
Das der Bodengrund ein Biologischer Filter ist, war auch schon aus der Süßwasseraquaristik bekannt. Zusätzlich mehr oder weniger alle Aufbauten im Becken und die Pflanzen.
Im Meerwasser ist es der Bodengrund und die Aufbauten mit lebenden Steinen, die viele Hohlräume beinhalten in denen sich unzählige Kleinlebewesen aufhalten.
Nach Monaten konnte man immer wieder neue Lebewesen entdecken.
Seit dieser Zeit beschäftigte ich mich mehr mit der Biologischen Filterung auch im Süßwasser.
Irgendwann brachte die Firma Dupla die Biobälle auf den Markt und machte eine Riesen Werbekampagne. 
Kunden wurden über die Händler zur Werksbesichtigung eingeladen. Es war schon beeindruckend, das Riesenaquarium mit dem Extraraum für die Technik.

Die Funktion der Bio-bälle war auch einleuchtend aber sie waren mir zu teuer.

Da es auf große Besiedlungsfläche ankommt, ist es doch sinnvoller 1 m3 feines und natürliches Substrat in einen 10 m3 Teich zu bringen als 10 Patronen 1mtr. mit max 0,1 m3 Gesamtvolumen. 
Dieses ist noch übertrieben da ich den Hohlraum für die Rohre nicht einbezogen habe.
Da diese Patronenfilter zum Teil noch wie Mech. Filter für feine Schwebstoffe verwendet werden, lagern sie den Dreck für einige Monate und nennt sich dann Wartungarm.
Schaffe ich den Schmutz innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder aus dem Wasser,
mit Siebfilter oder wie bei mir mit grober Kunststofffaser, gebe ich den Bakterien keine Gelegenheit den Schmutz in Algendünger umzuwandeln.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=68662#post68662

Ich habe keine starke Strömung, das Wasser fließt kaum sichtbar durch den Pflanzenbereich, nimmt die Schwebstoffe mit in den 1m Tiefenbereich und gelangt somit zur Pumpe. 

Gruß Werner[/QUOTE]


----------



## herten04 (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo Werner.


			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Da es auf große Besiedlungsfläche ankommt, ist es doch sinnvoller 1 m3 feines und natürliches Substrat in einen 10 m3 Teich zu bringen als 10 Patronen 1mtr. mit max 0,1 m3 Gesamtvolumen.
> Dieses ist noch übertrieben da ich den Hohlraum für die Rohre nicht einbezogen habe.


Auch das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Was du in einem Aquarium machst kannst Du so nicht ohne weiteres auf einen Teich beziehen. 
Willst du jetzt sagen bei einem Teich von 2x3x1,5m(9m3)sollte man etwa <1m3 Substrat einfüllen? 
Da baut man einen Pflanzenfilter in der Größe von 6qm mit entsprechenden Substrat und schüttet nicht den Teich zu.Es ist doch dann nur noch eine Frage der Zeit wann sich bei der Menge die Faulgase bilden.Ein bisschen Kies oder Substrat ja aber nicht in dieser Größenordnung. 
Im übrigen frage ich mich was Du gegen Patronenfilter hast?Den Patronenfilter kann ich jeder Zeit bei Bedarf reinigen,bei Deiner angegebenen Menge an Substrat im Teich wird es schon zur Schwerstarbeit  und zu einer unnötigen Störung der Fische.


----------



## Dr.Koi (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*



			
				Paulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Nee mein richtiger Name ist das nicht.Stöber schon ne weile hier umher. Also Uferbereich tiefer ist ok,
> Was meinst du reicht die Hälfte vom teich dann auf ca 1,50??
> Bin mir noch nicht 100% schlüssig ob Poolform oder doch Oval?


Hallo,ich bin Neu hier,aber Oval ist besser wegen der Strömung,__ Reiher Abwehr,seit Jahren mit einem Weidezaungerät,seit dem kein Reiher und keine Katzen!!!


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Servus Dr.Koi

Herzlich willkommen 1 

Wie in dem von dir eingefügten Zitat > erste Zeile > hast auch nen Namen  , läßt sich dadurch persönlicher unterhalten  

Kannst deinen Teich vorstellen  aber hier.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Dr.Koi (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo,ich heiße Thomas und muss mich erst mal orientieren!!!Keine Ahnung wie ich meinen Teich vorstellen kann???Lese jetzt schon 1 Stunde überall rum!!Für heute mach ich erst mal schluss.Die Zeit läuft mir weg.Bis bald Dr.Koi


----------



## Olli.P (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hi Thomas ( Dr Koi ),

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teich:crazy: 

Wie du Bilder einstellen kannst wird Hier erklärt..........


----------



## wp-3d (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner.
> 
> Auch das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> Was du in einem Aquarium machst kannst Du so nicht ohne weiteres auf einen Teich beziehen.
> ...



Hallo Helmut

Ist eine merkwürdige Bauart für einen Teich 2x3m1,5m ohne Pflanzenbereich, danach nochmal einen Pflanzenfilter daneben mit 6qm.

Ein Teich mit 12 qm, Pflanzenbereich 6 qm zusätzlich 6 qm für den Tiefenbereich von 1,5m ist eher die übliche Bauart.

Der Unterschied liegt eigentlich nur in der Optik. Es sei denn der Strom fällt in der Warmen Jahreszeit einmal einige Stunden aus. Dann bleibt ein Kompakter Teich stabiler als das abgetrennte Loch ohne Pflanzen.

Was sind dann 1m3 Kies auf 10qm wenn im Pflanzenbereich etwas mehr verbaut wird.
Das mit den 1 m3 war auch nur ein Vergleich zum Schaumstoff, 
die Hälfte 500 dm3 feiner Kies hätte immer noch weit mehr Volumen als 100 dm3 Schaum.
Gegen Patronenfilter habe ich nichts, es ist etwas für Teiche die sonst nicht in den Griff zu bekommen sind, z.B. Badebecken für Koi.
Wie ich schon beschrieben habe beschäftige ich mich schon über 30 Jahre intensiv mit Biologischer Filterung im Aquarium und ca.27 Jahre im Teich.
In dieser Zeit habe ich einige Schwämme ausgewaschen. 
Vor 10 Jahren ca. 75 Zuchtaquarien mit Hamburger Mattenfilter laufen lassen, diese waren bei Hohen Fischbesatz auch oft überfordert, so das sie auch gereinigt werden mussten. 
Jetzt weiß ich, das die Pumpen zu stark waren.

Kies auswaschen brauchte ich bisher noch nicht und auch nicht in nächster Zeit.
Bei mir läuft alles seit vielen Jahren, wasche einmal die Woche den Filter max. 5 min. und Gut. 

Gruß Werner


----------



## A6er (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut
> 
> Ist eine merkwürdige Bauart für einen Teich 2x3m1,5m ohne Pflanzenbereich, danach nochmal einen Pflanzenfilter daneben mit 6qm.
> 
> ...



Interessant, interessant!
Schön, dass es auch andere Beispiele aus der Praxis gibt als die konventionellen...
Viele Wege führen nach Rom, so hatte ich z.B. in meinem Meerwasseraquarium auch unkonventioneller Weise auf den Abschäumer verzichtet sondern hatte nur eine Unterschrankbecken mit Algen (Caulerpa) im Durchlauf als Filter in Betrieb!
Das hatte noch den angenehemen Nebeneffekt, jede Menge Geld zu sparen...

Bin echt geneigt es mal mit deiner Methode zu probieren!
Wenn es nicht hinhaut ist gleich eine Scrennmatic 12 o.ä. gekauft


----------



## Paulchen (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo Teichfreunde 
Habe heute versucht meinen Teich grob mal zu berechnen wieviel Liter dieser dann hätte    
Was ich rausbekommen habe sind alles unterschiedliche Ergebnisse!! 
Glaube ist heut nicht mein Tag  
Brauche da mal ein bissel Hilfe von Euch!!  
Hab einmal 10`700 L  dann 9700 L  .....
..... irgendwo ist da der Wurm drinn....Danke  Peter


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Servus Werner, Servus Rüdiger, Servus Helmut

Habe jetzt dieses Thema aufmerksam verfolgt, anfangs konne ich Werner nicht ganz folgen und hatte deine Argumente (Helmut) für praktikabel erkannt.

Aber bei dem letzten Posting von Rüdiger (Zitat von Werner) ging mir ein "Licht" auf. Die Fläche wo sich Bakis ansiedeln ist vielleicht mit dem Patronenfilter größer, aber effektiver ist wohl das Bodensubstrat (dank Werner`s Erfahrung).

Muß dazu ein wenig ausholen:

Hatten am ehemaligen Teich nur einen Grobabscheider und eine Kammer (Filter mit Leca (Blähton)), der verrichtete seine Arbeit zufriedenstellend (1x jährlich gereinigt), aber 1xmonat die Groben (Blätter, usw.) aus dem Grobabscheider entfernt (kann man so auch nicht sagen) > In der Hauptzeit des Filters, Herbst, wars schon fast täglich (Bäume, Sträucher standen unmittelbar am Teich).

Hatte nur im letzten Jahr (2006) leichte Trübung
   

Wollte das damalige Thema einfügen, finde es leider, seit dem ich die E-Mail-Adr. gewechselt habe, nicht mehr. 

Ob das auf fehlende Baki`s oder auf fehlendes Wachstum der "höheren Pflanzen" zurückzuführen ist kann ich leider heute nicht mehr sagen  .

Resümee: Konnte mit meiner Konfiguration gut leben.

Heute, am neuen Teich, werde ich, daß von Helmut bekommene Spaltsieb und einen nachgeschaltenen Filter (ca. 200l) mit Helix und danach in Pflanzfilter (ca. 5m²) einsetzten.
Habe als Randbepflanzung um den Teich (Sumpf/Seichtwasserzone) ca. 20m² vorgesehen.

Hoffe das ich bei unserem Schwimmteich (werden erst einmal sehen ob er sich dementsprechend auch erwärmt > 700m üM, im Sommer 12 Sonnenstd.) auch so klappt mit der Wasserquali. Falls nicht, wirds ein Natürlicher, mit allem was dazu gehört (Fischi`s) aber sicher keine Koi (habe vor dem Aufwand bammel).

Hoffe dir Werner eine Enscheidundungs Hilfe gegeben zu haben. Aber wie mans macht, es gibt immer etwas zu verbessern, wirst deine Eigenen Erfahrungen damit machen, da kann dir leider auch niemand helfen.

Liebe Grüsse
und schönen Sonntag
Helmut

Edit: ich glaub jetzt habe ich die Namen total verdreht. Meinte natürlich Rüdiger nicht Werner, oder doch Peter, ich kenn mich jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr aus :crazy:


----------



## herten04 (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo Werner.
Die 2x3x1,5mtr. waren als Beispiel um auf etwa 10m3 zu kommen(waren nur 9m3).Du weißt doch genau,je mehr Pflanzen ich im Teich habe(und die bleiben ja nicht immer grün)um so mehr gehen mir um diese Jahreszeit die Pumpen zu.(Ich habe kein Schwerkraftsystem)Deswegen ist der Pflanzenfilter hier für die beste  Lösung.Auch die großen Koiteiche(z.b.kwoddel)haben um den Teich herum einen Pflanzenfilter aber eben keine Pflanzen im Teich,*und ich finde seine Variante optimal*.Um auf dein Beispiel des Stromausfalls zu kommen so hält ein Koiteich länger aus als ein Meerwasseraquarium das Du ja immer als Beispiel nimmst.Der Aufwand um ein Meerwasseraquarium stabil zu halten ist enorm und ist mit biologischer Filterung alleine nicht zu machen.Der Preis(für Technik usw.) ist mit den Kosten einer wie Du es nennst "Koibadewanne"zu vergleichen und der ist im Bereich eines Mittelklasse-Wagen(Ich rede nicht von einem Becken in der Größe von 200 ltr. sondern von dem Volumen einer "Koibadewanne" von mehreren 1000 Litern.)
Biologische Filterung ist OK und wenn möglich verzichtet keiner darauf aber nicht das einzig Wahre.


----------



## Paulchen (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

           
 Wie schon gesagt,nicht mein Tag  
....werde dass Gefühl nicht los, als wenn mich alle ignorieren    gruß Peter


----------



## herten04 (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo Helmut.
Die Variante Spaltsieb,Patronenfilter,Pflanzfilter ist optimal. 
Es soll ja keiner auf Bodensubstrat verzichten(ich habe auch Kies drin)aber so das eine notwendige Reinigung nicht zu Lasten der Fische geht!
*Jetzt baue ich mir auch eine "Koibadewanne".Der Teich wird im Frühjahr auf 25.000 ltr.erweitert.BASTA!!!*


----------



## herten04 (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Hallo Peter.
Keiner ignoriert Dich,tut mir leid.
Wie waren denn Deine Maße? :?


----------



## sigfra (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*



			
				Paulchen schrieb:
			
		

> bissel Hilfe von Euch!!
> Hab einmal 10`700 L  dann 9700 L  .....
> ..... irgendwo ist da der Wurm drinn....Danke  Peter



Hallo... 


dann sag doch mal die Länge... die Breite... und auch noch die Tiefe deines Teiches....


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Servus Peter

Entschuldige wenn ich dich Total verwechselt habe  

Nachdem Werner und Helmut sich über Details unterhalten haben, und ich den Anfangsbeitragssteller nicht mehr im Gedächtnis behalten habe :crazy:  :schizo 

Wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur Erkenntnisse beisteuern die dich doch vielleicht doch interessieren könnten. Namen sind doch Schall und Rauch, aber keinesfalls Persönlichkeiten  

Zieh dein Resümee aus dieser Diskusion und machs so wie du es dir gedacht hast  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: keiner ignoriert Dich


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Servus

Schreib ich so langsam,
oder beamt ihr Euch hier herein  ; Helmut du hast ja einen besonders schnellen Finger  , Frank du auch  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: ich hätte doch nicht drei Bier`s drinken sollen


----------



## Paulchen (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Nabend erst mal,Länge wäre ca 11m x 6m Tiefenbereiche habe ich ja 3Stk. einen bei 1,5m einen bei 1 m einen bei ca 50cm. Habe schon mal ein paar Abbildungen reingesetzt.schaut mal hier nochmal!! 
Habe nur noch Zahlen vor mir  Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Servus Peter

Entschuldige, welche Zahlen  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## herten04 (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*



			
				Paulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend erst mal,Länge wäre ca 11m x 6m Tiefenbereiche habe ich ja 3Stk. einen bei 1,5m einen bei 1 m einen bei ca 50cm. Habe schon mal ein paar Abbildungen reingesetzt.schaut mal hier nochmal!!
> Habe nur noch Zahlen vor mir  Gruß Peter


Hallo Peter.
Nach Deinen Angaben kann man nur schätzen.
11mx6m=66qm bei eine Durchnittstiefe von einem Meter ergibt 66.000 Liter. 
Das wäre dann schon fast ein See und kein Teich mehr.


----------



## Paulchen (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

 Sorry,ja gute Frage 
Nochmal,Der Teich soll eine gesammt Länge von max 11 m haben und eine Breite von 6 m haben . 
Der Uferbereich mit eine Tiefe von ca o,5om und einer Breite von o,50m 
Der 2.Bereich wäre Tief 1 m und 4-5m breit.
Der letzte Bereich wäre dann 1,50 Tief und ca4 x 4 m 
Hoffe habe alles


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

Servus Helmut

Ich glaub, jetzt hat Peter, genug von den vielen Zahlen, nicht böse sein, wir wollen helfen, aber jetzt kennt er sich überhaupt nicht mehr aus  

Wenns mir so ergehen würde, oder dir, gehts dir genauso.

Laß ihn mal das Thema ruhig durchlesen  , er zieht daraus schon seine Erkenntnisse  , jeder weiter Kommentar richtet mehr Unkenntnis an, als wir ihm Helfen können :  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Peter: Schlaf einmal drüber, PN gibts ja auch noch


----------



## Paulchen (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Modellbeispiel meines Teiches!!*

: : : :  geh jetzt nen Kaffee rauchen und ne Zigarette trinken..     
Sollte wohl doch lieber ins Bett gehen und schwimmen anstatt Baden und schlafen zu gehen         Danke Gruß Peter


----------

